# Water wheelie



## 450polaris (Dec 8, 2019)

I just got a 2019 Sportsman 450 and I was wondering if I could water wheelie it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

450polaris said:


> I just got a 2019 Sportsman 450 and I was wondering if I could water wheelie it


You can water-wheelie anything. The question is how deep can I go without preping it for water.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

better snorkel it. lean back and goose it. She'll come up.


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Snorkels are the #1 must-have mod for the type of riding we do. Do this before ANYTHING ELSE


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

X2 on the snorkels. Last thing you want is an engine full of water


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

And don't forget, you need to snorkel more than just your engine! For instance, my engine, CVT, front diff breather, and rear transmission breather are all snorkeled. ANYTHING that vents to atmosphere needs to be snorkeled above high water.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Guess i should have been more clear


----------

